
Ask Mr. Science: How to securely manage your passwords - smacktoward
http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2015/09/ask-mr-science-how-to-securely-manage-your-passwords/
======
Snowalker
LOL so funny this article is. I store part of my passwords locally and I have
the text file encrypted with AxCrypt.

